
Volunteers needed to teach web development in Oakland - BeccaScriptEd
Hi HN! ScriptEd (www.scripted.org) is looking for volunteers to teach web development twice a week after school in Oakland this coming school year, to students attending under resourced high schools. This is a great way to give back, volunteer in your community, also it is a ton of fun. Volunteers teach as part of a four person team, with support from ScriptEd staff. Apply at bit.ly&#x2F;ScriptEdSFBAYvolunteer .
======
dopeboy
I've been volunteering for three years and am signed up for this fall. Happy
to answer questions.

edit: Links for the lazy
[https://bit.ly/ScriptEdSFBAYvolunteer](https://bit.ly/ScriptEdSFBAYvolunteer)
& [https://scripted.org](https://scripted.org)

------
gelqura
I volunteered with ScriptEd in NYC and now in the Bay Area. They are probably
one of the most thoughtful, organized, and fun non-profits I've ever worked
with. And most importantly the kids have gone on to do some amazing things!

------
salehk
I would love to volunteer but I work in the south bay so it would be very
difficult for me to attend the after school sessions.

Is their any other way I can contribute or help out?

~~~
BeccaScriptEd
Hi! Send us an e-mail at info@scripted.org and we'll find a way.. and keep an
eye out for us in the south bay..

------
mbs348
Great program, happy to see it expand to Oakland!

------
snissn
Any ability for me to mentor remotely?

~~~
BeccaScriptEd
Where are you based? We also run programs on the east coast.

~~~
cafard
Beyond New York? I could see doing something like this, but live in
Washington, DC.

~~~
BeccaScriptEd
Currently just NYC and the Bay Area. Please do sign up for our mailing list,
and we can keep in touch.

------
justinschulz
ScriptEd is a great and effective way to do something good for your soul! I
volunteer in NYC and it's great to see the students empowered with coding
skills! This is great for Oakland

